# OBS Game Capture Hook



## Tibsun (Sep 6, 2017)

Theres a few posts about the game picking up the wrong video source from a game.
The problem is that a single game can have 2 different full screen video sources (engine?).

One is the menu.
Second is the game itself.

The workaround is to fresh boot windows, going through menu until you're in the game you want to be.
Now open OBS and set the game source.

Problem is, when you have the source set for you game already, and you open OBS then, while running OBS you start the game, where you get to the menu first.

You now have the OBS hook locked to the Video ouptut of the menu instead of the actual game.
Deleting the source, restarting OBS or else is not working, you have to reboot windows completly. (Logout and log in back doesn't work.) This is quiet annoying. Something has the hooked source saved and won't let it go until reboot.

My feature request is, to have a option to reset the hook without reboot and being able to choose between multiple sources of a single fullscreen application and also being able to record only the active foreground source, so recording also when going into the menu.

Another Feature request. Being able to recording all multiple sources of a game at once (also chooseable to uncheck menu) woud help people to get games recorded with different "layers". This doesn't affect me but maybe others.

The case above is happening in IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover with TF mod at steam beta. Windows 7 64-bit
Some people reporting OBS hooking menu instead actual game and or blackscreen --> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/game-capture-only-captures-the-menu-of-my-game.24736/


If you cannot add some of these features.. Might you please consider to give me a solution to reset the the hook (release menu video hook) so I can capture the correct actual game video. Maybe by deleting a temporary file wich seems to be the culprit for my problem. I don't seem to know wich one it is.

Thank you. Tibsun


----------



## Tibsun (Sep 6, 2017)

I was able to see a HwndSource from the same named application, when being in the menu. But the game source still remained black even when its was active and the menu minimized. Possible that the game still uses two another sources with the same name beside the Hwndsource of the application.

EDIT:

Uploaded log files where
It's working = Fresh windows boot described at thread start, game open before OBS or scene and source for application later.
Not working = hooked to menu, OBS with source set up previous and was open before game. OBS not able to hook up.. hook calibrated for menu, the only way for hook disengage (the menu) is reboot windows completely and do the working procedure.


----------



## tgif (Jan 1, 2018)

This is a very good recommendation .   I had loads of trouble with this in IL @ BOS  . OBS was almost useless for making videos from a track   .I could not do it except randomly ,  now I know why,  it only worked when I unknowingly started up from a new boot   . That is a crud work around  . Please do what Mr Tibsun suggested and make a  way to control what is hooked  Thanks to you Tibsun   my hair is no longer falling out in clumps    it would be a very useful thing to fix for OBS .    I suspect the il2 BoS community is relatively small compared to the total base of OBS users , but it probably occurs in other applications as well and like this one it just isn't brought up much, but it would improve a very nice  product .                Thanks   ;       TGIF


----------



## Tibsun (Jan 25, 2018)

New workaround with the latest OBS if hook was locked to wrong source:
close both, the origin of the multiple sources (game) and OBS.
Open the source until you have the right source in the foreground that you want to record, then open OBS for game capture


----------

